# There must be.



## James Bates

If someone asked me if there was a post office nearby, how would I reply, "There must be."? Would it be: Il doit y en avoir. or Il faut y en avoir. Or something else?


----------



## dgsavoie

"il doit y en avoir un (bureau de poste)/une (poste)" is okay


----------



## James Bates

Why do I have to add "un"? What's wrong with:

Il doit y en avoir.

After all, if somebody said, "avez-vous de l'argent?" you could reply "Oui, j'en ai".


----------



## Itisi

I would just say, 'Oui, sûrement !'


----------



## dgsavoie

You can not add "un", but usually not adding "un" ou "une" would be for a plural or  something uncountable like money.


----------



## Daojee

If somebody asks you "Y a-t-il des église en France?" you could say "Oui, il y en a."
But I don't know if you could say the same thing when asked "Y a-t-il une poste pres d'ici?" because this time the noun is in the singular, not the plural.


----------



## BUCK52

Il doit en avoir sûrement un.


----------



## Barbanellie

I agree with Itsi, I would only say "Oui, sûrement", or even just "Sûrement".  Unless this is a grammar exercise that specifically asks for a complete sentence with a verb, the every day answer would not be as elaborate as "Oui, il y en a sûrement un".


----------



## Chimel

Well, I don't feel _Il doit y en avoir un_ is such an elaborate and artifical sentence like in a grammar exercise. I could fancy saying this is a real-life situation.

Moreover, it is not _exactly _the same: if the person answers _Oui, sûrement/certainement..._, I expect him or her to tell me where in the next sentence; if he answers _Il doit y en avoir un_, I expect him to think about it and try to find it (he may not know the neighbourhood very well and just logically thinks there must be one - but where?).


----------



## Itisi

*Chimel*, peut-être coupé-je les cheveux en quatre, mais pour moi, 'sûrement' est plus vague que 'certainement', et c'était pour ça que je l'avais choisi...

'Sans doute' est un peu vague aussi (paradoxalement !)


----------



## hyderabadigirl

But the question remains:

Why is it necessary to insert "un(e)"? Why can't one simply say "Il doit y en avoir" when asked if there's a post office nearby?


----------



## Chimel

Because it's singular and "countable" (as explained at post #5). Compare: "Est-ce qu'il y a des restaurants dans le quartier?" (plural) - "Est-ce qu'il y a du bon vin dans la région?" (uncountable). In both cases, the answer would be "Il doit y en avoir". But not if the question is "Est-ce qu'il y a un bureau de poste?"



Itisi said:


> *Chimel*, peut-être coupé-je les cheveux en quatre, mais pour moi, 'sûrement' est plus vague que 'certainement', et c'était pour ça que je l'avais choisi...


Disons que tu coupes un tout petit peu les cheveux en quatre et que je triche aussi un tout petit peu en disant _certainement _alors que tu avais écrit _sûrement_...


----------



## Daojee

Thank you!


----------



## BUCK52

hyderabadigirl said:


> But the question remains:
> 
> Why is it necessary to insert "un(e)"? Why can't one simply say "Il doit y en avoir" when asked if there's a post office nearby?


Because it is "un " implied " bureau de poste"... that 's what I say as a French speaking person.


----------



## Nicomon

BUCK52 said:


> Il doit en avoir sûrement un.


 Là, j'inverserais les mots.  Je ne séparerais pas « un » de « y en avoir ».

_Il doit sûrement y en avoir un.     _Ce qui donnerait en anglais :  _Surely there must be one. _
Mais je trouve ça un peu redondant.   Je dirais :_   Il doit (bien) y en avoir un. _  Ou :_  Il y en a sûrement un. 
_
Je suis étonnée, par contre,  de voir que la phrase du post initial stoppe à_ "be"  (there must be) _en anglais.    
J'aurais ajouté "_one_" (pour les mêmes raisons qu'en français).   Aurais-je eu tort de le faire ?


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> Je suis étonnée, par contre,  de voir que la phrase du post initial stoppe à_ "be"  (there must be) _en anglais.


C'est normal.  L'accent est sur le fait qu'elle existe, je suppose... (Les mystères des langues...)


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, Itisi.

En fait ça ressemble à  ce qu'on dit en français québécois : _Ça doit (bien).  _


----------



## dcx97

James Bates said:


> If someone asked me if there was a post office nearby, how would I reply, "There must be."? Would it be: Il doit y en avoir. or Il faut y en avoir. Or something else?



I am not sure, but I think that if someone replied with "Il doit y en avoir" and did not add "une" to the end, it would imply the existence of two or more post offices nearby. Therefore, it is necessary to say "Il doit y en avoir une."

By the way, I'm saying "une" and not "un" because "poste" is feminine.


----------



## Nicomon

dcx97 said:


> I am not sure, but I think that if someone replied with "Il doit y en avoir" and did not add "une" to the end, it would imply the existence of two or more post offices nearby.


  You're right on that part.  


dcx97 said:


> By the way, I'm saying "une" and not "un" because "poste" is feminine.


 But not on that one.  _Post office = bureau de poste.  _The agreement should be with « bureau », which is masculine. 

_Il doit (bien) y en avoir un. / Il y en a sûrement un. _ (here copying my own answer from post 15).


----------



## dcx97

Thanks. I thought "post office" was "poste" in French. I wonder who told me this.


----------



## catheng06

It's because French speakers often say : je vais à la poste (feminin)  , when in fact they mean je vais au bureau de poste -which should be the expression to use- (masculin .......

Et sinon on peut contourner la difficulté en disant : surement / ce doit être le cas


----------



## Phil512

For me, it is :
- *il doit y en avoir un* (dgsavoye/Chimel)
- il doit bien y en avoir un (Nicomon)
- il y en a sûrement/certainement un (Nicomon)
- but "Il doit sûrement y en avoir un" (Nicomon, with restrictions) would not hurt my ears at all. And I don't feel any redundancy here, personally.
Any construction of this type without "un" is not acceptable.

Et, quoique francophone, je partage la surprise de Nicomon au sujet de l'absence du "one" en anglais, malgré l'explication d'Itisi dont j'ai pris bonne note. Je perçois un manque. J'essaye de m'imaginer un américain/canadian répondant à ma question...et je ne le sens pas sans "one". Right or wrong (???).

Any American or Canadian around to give an answer in NAmE to this question, so that we could kindly compare with Itisi's BrE ?


----------



## Nicomon

Phil512 said:


> but "Il doit sûrement y en avoir un" (Nicomon, with restrictions) would not hurt my ears at all.


 Ça ne choque pas mes oreilles non plus.  J'ai seulement écrit « _un peu redondant_ ».
Comme je trouve l'anglais  _surely there must be_  plus répétitif/insistant que_ surely there is_ ou _there must be_ sans l'ajout de _surely._
Mais c'est Chimel qui a écrit  _sûrement/certainement.  _Perso, c'est_ sûrement _qui me viendrait. 

On me corrigera si je me trompe mais en relisant la suggestion initiale d'Itisi (#4) confirmée par Barbanelle (#8), je comprends maintenant ceci :
_There must be_ =  _(oui) sûrement, sans doute, je suppose que oui,_ ou en français québécois (voir post 17) _ça doit.
There must be one =  _Les phrases qui se terminent par_ un. _


----------



## ForeverHis

Phil512 said:


> Et, quoique francophone, je partage la surprise de Nicomon au sujet de l'absence du "one" en anglais, malgré l'explication d'Itisi dont j'ai pris bonne note. Je perçois un manque. J'essaye de m'imaginer un américain/canadian répondant à ma question...et je ne le sens pas sans "one". Right or wrong (???).


 Yup, that's the way we tend to say it in the US too. Question: _Is there a post office nearby?_ Answer: _there must be._ If I want to be more verbose I might say, _there must be one around here (but I'm not sure where)._


----------



## Nicomon

Thank you, ForeverHis.   I think it confirms my new "theory" (#23) for equivalent French expressions.  

_There must be one around here (but I'm not sure where) =   
Il doit bien y en avoir un / Il y en a sûrement un dans les environs (mais je ne sais pas où au juste).  _Equally verbose.


----------



## dcx97

Thanks.


----------



## Phil512

ForeverHis said:


> (verbose) There must be one around here


You know what ? That is exactly what I thought I would hear in the US...and most probably what I would have answered myself.
So, if not already so ), I should be classified among the verbose people. But I can live with it, as you might have guessed. Thanks a lot for the answer. Surprising to me, but surely interesting.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

^ haha, and here I'd just say: "Probably!"  (in response to the post office question)  (and after more reflection, maybe: "I mean, there has to be!" That's how I talk...)


----------



## dcx97

Thanks!


----------

